# Wayward Pines: Serie Tv. Dal 14 Maggio 2015. Tv: Fox. Video



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

Wayward Pines, nuova serie tv, attesissima, in onda su Fox (Sky) dal prossimo 14 Maggio 2015. E' un thriller psicologico diretto da M. Night Shyamalan. Gli episodi totali sono 10. Si tratta della versione televisiva, trasformata in Serie Tv, del bestseller Wayward Pines dello scrittore Black Crouch. Sarà la nuova Twin Peaks?

Trama: un agente dei servizi segreti indaga sulla scomparsa di due agenti federali ed approda a Wayward Pines, cittadina modello in cui tutto sembra filare liscio. Ma l'apparenza inganna. Una volta arrivati, è impossibile lasciarla e comunicare con il mondo esterno.

Cast: Matt Dillon, Oscar Melissa Leo, Terrence Howard, Juliette Lewis, Carla Gugino, Shannyn Sossamon.

Regista: M. Night Shyamalan


Dove vederla in tv: Fox (Sky) e in streaming sui canali online di Sky











Qui in basso il trailer video


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2015)

Visto ieri il pilot, non male ma mi riservo di giudicare dopo aver visto qualche altro episodio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2015)

Il pilot è decisamente bello!


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Sembra veramente bello,lo seguirò sicuramente


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Ieri sera ho visto pilot. Molto molto bello.

Mi ricorda tantissimo il geniale "The Prisoner" degli anni '70.


----------



## Morghot (29 Aprile 2015)

Non l'ho ancora visto ma dal poco che ho letto sembra molto interessante... cittadine misteriose 
Però aspetto altre puntate per vedere le reazioni, ho sempre paura con le serie tv.


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Aprile 2015)

Si ispira moltissimo a Twin Peaks!

Non vedo l'ora!


----------



## Morghot (17 Maggio 2015)

Vista la prima, bè di twin peaks ha onestamente molto poco a parte l'ovvio richiamo della città stramba e misteriosa e il fatto che il protagonista sia un agente speciale.

Non mi è dispiaciuto anche se me lo aspettavo diverso; per me han buttato subito troppa carne al fuoco, faccio davvero fatica a pensare come e per quanto andrà avanti senza perdere mordente.
Nota negativa lo sceriffo, già dal poco che si è visto carisma meno di 0, spero non sia un personaggio importante ma essendo sceriffo la vedo dura.


----------



## cris (19 Maggio 2015)

mi spinge sicuramente a vedere il 2° ep.
Mi lascia un po perplesso tuttavia che gia al pilot in pratica si è scoperto che sto qua è in un recinto.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Maggio 2015)

Ho visto l'episodio pilota, una bomba!

Beh inutile dire che Shamalayan (cit.) si ispiri a Lynch per questa serie tv. Le continue riprese sulle pale da soffitto sono un must di Lynch, vedi Cuore Selvaggio e alcune puntate di Twin Peaks. 
Wp con Twin Peaks condivide solamente alcune atmosfere inquietanti legati ad alcuni personaggi ed il paesaggio. La storia fortunatamente è completamente diversa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2015)

Il finale dell'episodio 2 mi ha lasciato così


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il finale dell'episodio 2 mi ha lasciato così


Ho visto la replica oggi su Skygo, ma il video aveva dei problemi: dopo 22 minuti ripartiva dall'inizio, e il finale è stato molto secco.
Mi dici se il finale che ho visto io è quello giusto o se era anticipato?



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il protagonista è a cena dalla ex collega e dal marito di lei insieme alla donna che lo sta aiutando nella fuga. Hanno un piano, lei va in bagno come previsto ma poi scompare. Lui con una scusa se ne va, e la ex collega e il marito si chiedono minacciosi se quei due stiano progettando la fuga dalla città.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ho visto la replica oggi su Skygo, ma il video aveva dei problemi: dopo 22 minuti ripartiva dall'inizio, e il finale è stato molto secco.
> Mi dici se il finale che ho visto io è quello giusto o se era anticipato?
> 
> 
> ...



No ti manca completamente il finale, la scena più clamorosa è dopo la cena


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No ti manca completamente il finale, la scena più clamorosa è dopo la cena


ACCIDENTI!!!

Grazie


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2015)

Due cose che non ho capito


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1) Ma tutti i cittadini sono stati operati al cervello? E perchè non operano, di forza, anche Burke? Il dottore gli chiedeva il consenso... poi, Burke ha davvero un trauma cerebrale? Perchè la moglie e il figlio li ha visti davvero nell'ospedale
2) Perchè lo sceriffo Pope non uccide Burke? Uccide chi ha intenzione di scappare, chi parla del passato, ecc., insomma, chi non sta alle regole. E Burke va girando tranquillo, quando lo ritrova gli fa semplicemente la ramanzina...


----------



## prebozzio (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Due cose che non ho capito
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non le hai capite perché non c'è ancora una spiegazione 
1) io al momento credo sia un'allucinazione. Visto che i due agenti segreti erano realmente dispersi, non c'è motivo di pensare che nella città ci siano dei doppioni... e la moglie e il figlio non erano ancora arrivati.
Non credo siano tutti operati al cervello, infatti la tipa che hanno ucciso non si era adattata e pensava ancora al passato. Sono tutti spaventati.
2) O non lo uccide perché è appena arrivato, e magari ai nuovi arrivati danno un po' di tempo per arrendersi (anche la tipa non era stata uccisa la prima volta, ma un anno dopo sì), oppure perché Burke fa parte di un piano. Non lo puniscono neanche per aver quasi ucciso l'infermiera. Mi sono fatto la fantasia che possa entrarci qualche piano/esperimento governativo. Lo sceriffo è come se si mettesse in competizione con lui...

A me invece è rimasta qui la scena della prima puntata quando lui torna al bar a cercare la tizia e il collega di lei gli dice che lei non lavora lì. E poi lei gli dice "vuole farti impazzire"


----------



## Morghot (30 Maggio 2015)

Anche la terza puntata mi ha garbato ed ha molti colpi di scena, specialmente il finale


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



con quel semimostro/zombo/qualunque cosa sia asd... non me lo aspettavo proprio e mi ha lasciato un po' così, non so cosa aspettarmi nelle prossime puntate. Comunque dopo la prima puntata sta andando meglio del previsto, speriamo non degeneri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Anche la terza puntata mi ha garbato ed ha molti colpi di scena, specialmente il finale
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Spoiler episodio 3


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'impressione mia è che non siano loro a essere imprigionati, ma sono i mostri fuori ad essere rinchiusi e loro si stanno in realtà proteggendo!


----------



## Morghot (31 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spoiler episodio 3
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Anchio ci ho pensato però che senso ha che lo sceriffo per esempio entrava ed usciva come vuole, idem il fantomatico medico, ecc? Se possono entrare e uscire come vogliono perchè intrappolare gente a caso, il tempo che sembra segue una logica tutta sua lì dentro, mo pure sti robi... boh troppi misteri aspettiamo e vediamo ; per me nella prossima a burke verrà proposto di essere il nuovo sceriffo, così a caso


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Giugno 2015)

1x04


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma che roba sono quei cosi? Gli zombie di io sono leggenda?


----------



## cris (12 Giugno 2015)

sinceramente la 3 e la 4 mi han lasciato un po perplesso... colpi di scena si, ma mille incongruenze e disparità di trattamento tra i cittadini "normali" e burke 

Ora voglio proprio vedere che sono quelle schifezze subumane...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2015)

La 1x05 ha rivelato praticamente tutto.

E ora che fanno nei prossimi 5 episodi?


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

mamma mia!!!!! puntata spettacolare!!!!!


----------



## Morghot (13 Giugno 2015)

Ha rivelato tutto ma niente ancora, adesso devo pensarci bene ma molte cose viste nelle puntate precedenti non hanno molto senso.... comunque mi aspettavo che andava a parere su cose assurde ma non così tanto e con questa velocità 

edit: sempre che sia tutto vero quello che hanno raccontato in questa puntata... io ancora non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Quando ci saranno tutte le puntate lo guardo


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ha rivelato tutto ma niente ancora, adesso devo pensarci bene ma molte cose viste nelle puntate precedenti non hanno molto senso.... comunque mi aspettavo che andava a parere su cose assurde ma non così tanto e con questa velocità
> 
> *edit: sempre che sia tutto vero quello che hanno raccontato in questa puntata... io ancora non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.*



1x05


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Infatti mi pare ci siano troppe incongruenze per essere tutto vero. Cioè, questi si sono ibernati per 2000 anni? E lo scienziato/dottore come faceva a stare contemporaneamente negli anni 2000 e nel futuro? Ma pure lo sceriffo, quando va a staccare il tubo dell'olio alla moglie di Burke, sta negli anni 2000...
Mah, bella serie finora, ben fatta e tutto, però spero che alla fine chiariscano qualcosa


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 1x05
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma poi quella spece di garage con tutte le macchine, quando lo sbirro ha provato a scappare la prima volta, che roba è? C'erano tutte le macchine delle persone che hanno fatto l'incidente.. perché teletrasportano nel futuro pure le macchine?


----------



## Morghot (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 1x05
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Anchio pensavo in parte a quelle scene ma poi ho capito che quelli possono benissimo essere semplici flashback, il dottore e lo sceriffo possono essersi ibernati dopo quei fatti! Però nonostante questo, visto che mancano ancora 5 puntate, per me c'è ancora mooolto da scoprire e la verità è ben lontana... e poi dai i ragazzini stile setta segreta mi fan troppo pensare che sia tutta una menzogna escogitata da pazzoidi, però non ho idea del perchè burke veda la città distrutta e cosa siano quei cosi asd, pure la scena che dice Tifo'o è molto strana... c'è da aspettare e basta


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Luglio 2015)

1x07



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Continuo a pensare che sia tutto un gombloddo del governo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 1x07
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Eh si, cominciano a crescere i dubbi. Mi sa che un altro colpo di scena è in arrivo.

Cosa sarà poi quel metallo duro sotto il terreno?


----------



## prebozzio (5 Luglio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Buona l'idea della serie, ma fin qui scrittura pessima. 

Le due puntate spiegone mi hanno lasciato abbastanza basito. Se non salta qualcosa di nuovo, questa va dritta nella mia classifica di serie deludenti.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 1x07
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sicuramente sono in un qualche futuro, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe l'invecchiamento di Kate rispetto a Ethan and family.

A mio parere, il punto di snodo è la scena nella primissime puntate in cui Pincher parla di persona con i servizi segreti. Lì ha lo stesso look che ha a Wayward Pines, e non quei capelli lunghi imbarazzanti nei flashback visti nell'ultima puntata. O è una scelta dell'autore per lasciare i dubbi all'inizio (ma sarebbe una roba un po' scandalosa), o autorizza a pensare a viaggi nel tempo/universi paralleli.


----------



## Morghot (5 Luglio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Spero col cuore che non tirino in ballo viaggi nel tempo e cose del genere, perderebbe tutto; finora a me invece sta piacendo molto e son convinto che i colpi di scena non son affatto finiti, anzi....
[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]: la scena che citi per me può spiegarsi che sto pincher stava parlando col collega di burke per metterlo al corrente del fatto o comunque ne parlavano semplicemente, le scene in cui ha la folta chioma per me son riferite a molti anni prima dell'incidente di burke quindi ci sta che il look era simile mentre parlava coi servizi segreti, magari si è ibernato da lì a breve... insomma tutto può essere ancora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'episodio spiegone anche a me non è piaciuto, ci sarebbero stati tanti modi più avvincenti di fare le rivelazioni.
Sempre che quelle rivelazioni si rivelino importanti e non un bluff... magari il colpo di scena vero ancora deve arrivare.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho letto che secondo alcuni sotto il lotto 33 ci possa essere una specie di base per il viaggio nel tempo, questo spiegherebbe come fa il dottore a viaggiare tra il 2014 e il futuro. Però boh, mi pare una boiata.
In ogni caso la serie è tratta da alcuni romanzi, quindi sto cercando alacremente di evitare spoileroni


----------



## prebozzio (6 Luglio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se non ricordo male, pincher quando si scongela ha i capelli lunghi. Ma devo controllare.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2015)

1x08


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ok, mi sa che non è un complotto del governo  A meno che non c'entri qualcosa il lotto 33, ancora devono spiegare che *** è


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2015)

1x09



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi sa che di misteri proprio non ce ne sono più. Vorrei aspettarmi qualcosa nel finale, ma non penso ci sia più spazio per grandi rivelazioni che cambiano tutto lo scenario.

Delusione totale, salvo solo i primi 4 episodi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi, com'e' questa serie? Vale la pena vederla?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, com'e' questa serie? Vale la pena vederla?



Vedremo come finisce la settimana prossima, dipenderà molto dal finale anche perchè per ora non è prevista una seconda stagione, quindi potrebbe essere conclusivo.
Il mio giudizio attuale non è positivo. E' partita molto bene, interessantissima e intrigante, nella seconda metà invece il mio interesse è calato notevolmente.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Luglio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 1x09
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quotone, ogni episodio che passa diventa peggio. Questa 1x09 è stata l'apoteosi, praticamente... il culmine è stato il momento super awkward dove Ethan Burke diceva la verità, e la professoressa bionda s'è presa lo schiaffo davanti a tutti  E la gente che abbassava lo sguardo  Una roba tristissima. speriamo chiudano la serie quantomeno in maniera dignitosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Quotone, ogni episodio che passa diventa peggio. Questa 1x09 è stata l'apoteosi, praticamente... il culmine è stato il momento super awkward dove Ethan Burke diceva la verità, e la professoressa bionda s'è presa lo schiaffo davanti a tutti  E la gente che abbassava lo sguardo  Una roba tristissima. speriamo chiudano la serie quantomeno in maniera dignitosa





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il peggio però è quando la tipa della sicurezza rovescia il caffè distraendosi ESATTAMENTE nel momento in cui la moglie rompe la telecamera.
Neanche nei cartoni animati...


----------



## Morghot (18 Luglio 2015)

Anchio mi sarei aspettato nuovi colpi di scena o ribaltoni, però anche così va bene dai (manca l'ultima quindi mai dire mai però è difficile)... qualche puntata in più non avrebbe guastato, come al solito mi sembra che si arrivi al finale in maniera troppo sbrigativa.

A me tutto sommato mi è piaciuta, sarà che mi aspettavo tutt'altra cosa ed ero pronto al peggio, invece non è andata poi così male.

Sogno un finale in cui Ethan massacra tutta la prima generazione compreso suo figlio e diventerebbe automaticamente capolavoro.


----------



## Morghot (24 Luglio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non me l'aspettavo proprio un finale così dopo tutta la puntata, promosso a pieni voti per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## cris (24 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Quotone, ogni episodio che passa diventa peggio. Questa 1x09 è stata l'apoteosi, praticamente... il culmine è stato il momento super awkward dove Ethan Burke diceva la verità, e la professoressa bionda s'è presa lo schiaffo davanti a tutti  E la gente che abbassava lo sguardo  Una roba tristissima. speriamo chiudano la serie quantomeno in maniera dignitosa



 io la guardo ma per boh.. alcuni punti son veramente imbarazzanti... quanto è costata sta serie? 20 €?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2015)

Io meglio che evito ogni commento. Ho perso 10 ore della mia vita.


----------



## Morghot (24 Luglio 2015)

Maronna come siete sofisticati  Intanto vedo che il finale sta facendo sclerare non pochi fans, per me ci sta benissimo e han fatto bene


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



a parte che è tratta da un libro quindi era già tutto scritto penso asd
edit: anzi no leggo ora che la fine dei libri è diversa e ci sono tantissime differenze (giustamente)


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Luglio 2015)

Mamma mia che porcata immonda, bisognava veramente impegnarsi per fare un finale del genere


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Una porcheria incredibile. Ma vedendo il nome del regista c'era da aspettarselo ampiamente.

Le prime due puntate hanno illuso. E' praticamente la copia di quell'altra porcheria di The Walking Dead.


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Luglio 2015)

Finale che ci sta, a me è piaciuto molto. L'happy ending sarebbe stato di una banalità disarmante.

La serie è stata concepita per una sola stagione, quindi in alcuni passaggi hanno dovuto forzare un po' le cose creando di fatto alcuni buchi di sceneggiatura. Purtroppo manca anche un po' di caratterizzazione in alcuni personaggi, ma questo è normale quando cerchi di riassumere tre libri in una sola stagione da dieci episodi. L'errore al massimo è stato fatto a monte, avrebbero dovuto girare Wayward pines in tre stagioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2015)

E' partito come un telefilm di mistero ed era stato presentato dalla Fox come l'erede di Twin Peaks.
Il mistero è rimasto solo per tre episodi, e poi c'è stato un episodio spiegone di un'ora veramente gestito malissimo, senza pathos , che ha svuotato di colpo tutta l'atmosfera e l'intrigo.
Il resto è stato un banale telefilm apocalittico estivo, del livello di Revolution o Under the Dome, con budget bassissimo e personaggi mal caratterizzati, e innumerevoli non-sense logici legati al salto temporale di 4000 anni.

Molto bene che sia finito qui. Di fatto è vero, considerando tutto, l'ultima scena è forse la porcheria minore del telefilm.


----------

